# Handy Hack????



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

Hallöchen ,

seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich auf meinem Handy Anrufe (mehrmal am Tag) bei denen immer anstatt der nummer des Anrufenden steht "Rufumleitung Aktiv" ! Was ist denn das hat jemand von euch ne idee??? Hab keine lust ran zu gehen man weiß ja nie was dahinter steckt!!

Mfg Wolle


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

Könnte es vielleicht auch sein, das du selbst auf deinem Handy eine Rufumleitung aktiviert hast?? z.B. auf die Mailbox, wenn nach 5 mal Klingeln keiner ans Handy geht?? (oder Besezt oder nicht erreichber oder...oder...)

Einige Handys teilen dies dann immer mal mit.  Versuchs doch mal, indem du dich selbst anrufst. Und Gespräche annehmen kostet eigentlich immer den Anrufenden etwas und nicht dich. Es sei denn das du ein R-Call Gespräch bestätigst. Aber das geht meines Wissens momentan noch nur im Festnetz.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

@Tigger

also Rufumleitungen sind alle ausgeschaltet. Aber ich hab da mal irgentwas gehört von sim-karten auslesen mittels eines anrufes hab aber keine ahnung ob es sowas wirklich gibt .

grus wolle


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

Hmmmm und was soll das Sim-Karten Auslesen bringen ??

Irgendwie nicht mein Fachgebiet aber naja.....

 Aber ich habe da mal einen Hoaxbeitrag gefunden, der zu deiner Annahme passt:

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/telefon.shtml

hoax ist eine Falschmeldung die gerne verbreitet wird, um User zu foppen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

@Tigger

also angeblich soll man dann auf die kosten des eigentlichen sim-karten besitzer telefonieren können aber wie gesagt hab ich keine ahnung ob das wirklich stimmt


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

Siehe meine Nachricht über dir, die ich eben noch erweiterte. Genau dort wird deine Annahme als Falschmeldung erklärt. schaus dir mal an....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=46305#46305


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

ok das ist dannn schon mal nicht aber was ist es denn????


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

Hast du schon mal den Selbsttest durchgeführt ?? sprich dich von dir zu Hause aus selbst angerufen?? was zeigt es dann an??
deine HomeTel.Nr??

dann nutze doch mal ein Telefon, das KEINE Tel.Nr mitsendet. was zeigt es dann an??

Notfalls rufe ich dich auch an


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

also wenn mich jemand ohne nummer anruft steht da immer "nr. unterdrückt"

aber das mit dem selber anrufen verstehe ich jetzt irgentwie nicht ich habe kein festnetz also auch keine nummer auf die ich die umleitung hätte setzen können


----------



## BenTigger (25 März 2004)

Moin Wolle, nochmal zur Erklärung:

Wenn du deinen Anrufbeantworter deines Handyproviders nutzt,  werden deine Anrufe auch "umgeleitet" wenn du z.B. immer willst, das Anrufer auf der Mailbox des Handys landen, wenn dein Handy aus ist.

In diesem Falle ist das eine "teilweise Umleitung" und das zeigt das Handy dann auch immer wieder, zur Erinnerung für dich, an.

Es muss also nicht auf eine andere Telefonnummer umgeleitet sein, wenn das angezeigt wird. Wobei technisch genau gesagt es eben doch eine Umleitung zu einer anderen Telefonnummer ist, da deine Mailbox deine Handytel.Nr mit einem Zahlenzusatz ist.
Beispiel: Deine Tel.Nr ist von Debitel und lautet: 0171 xx xx xx x und deine MailboxNr. lautet dann : 0171 13 xx xx xx x. das ist bei jeder Tel.Nr von Debitel gleich. die 13 ist dann die Mailboxkennung die du auch anrufen kannst/musst um sie abzuhören... dahin wird dann eben auch dein Handy teilweise umgeleitet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*0171*

Hi Moderator
0171 xx xx xxx hat erstmal nix mit Debitel zu tun, sondern ist eine Rufnummer zu einem Anschluss der wahrscheinlich von T-Mobile ist, sofern der Besitzer die Rufnummer nicht zu Vodafone oder eplus mitgenommen hat. Falls der 0171 xx xx xxx Anschluss bei Debitel verkauft wurde, so hat Debitel die von T-Mobile gemietet und schlägt mal eben seine Marge drauf und verlangt z.B. für eine 0190/0900 Sperre Geld im Gegensatz zu T-Mobile.

Gruß


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2004)

*Re: 0171*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> sofern der Besitzer die Rufnummer nicht zu Vodafone oder eplus mitgenommen hat.


... oder O2 (nur der Vollständigkeit halber)


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

*Re: 0171*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Moderator
> 0171 xx xx xxx hat erstmal nix mit Debitel zu tun,



Hallo Gast, habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, das die von Debitel sein * muss ??*  nee im Gegenteil, ich schrieb sogar davor: [/b] Beispiel[/b]

das Beispiel bezog sich auch nur auf die 0171 und der 13 für die Mailbox und * das* ist bei Debitel so.

Also Gast, mal genauer lesen !! Vor allem den ganzen Thread hier. Es ging ausnahmsweise in keinster weise um 0190/0900 Nummern.


----------



## Guugel.net (27 April 2004)

Ganz simple Erklärung ... Rufumleitung aktiv steht bei abgehenden Verbindungen. Auch wenn alle RUL´s ausgeschalten sind! Warum ? Noch enfacher - Es gibt einen Dienst der nennt sich Lost Call und funktioniert folgendermassen:

Jemand ruft Dich an aber Dein Handy ist aus. Also bekommt er die normale Ansage von wegen nicht erreichbar zu hören. Du bekommst aber beim Einschalten eine SMS mit der Liste der entgangenen Anrufe. 

Deswegen steht da RUL aktiv. Du kannst den Dienst aber mit ##62# löschen. Dann bekommst Du weder die Anzeige noch die SMS. Ich finds ganz praktisch, so sehe ich wenigstens wer so hirnrissig ist und mich versucht nachts um3 anzurufen


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2004)

Ganz so simpel ist's nicht - die von Guugel dargestellten Systembedingungen gelten nicht für jeden Provider und jedes Handy.

Aber es ist tatsächlich eine denkbare Erklärung.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Handy Hack????*



Anonymous schrieb:


> @Tigger
> 
> also angeblich soll man dann auf die kosten des eigentlichen sim-karten besitzer telefonieren können aber wie gesagt hab ich keine ahnung ob das wirklich stimmt




man kann zwar nicht über deine Karte Telefonieren aber sms verschicken oder ins internet gehen(vorausgesetzt dein handy ist dazu im stande?!
bei prepaid karten kann man das guthaben umbuchen!!!


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2009)

*AW: Handy Hack????*

Glaube kaum, dass der fragestellende User sich nach über fünf Jahren noch an diesen Thread erinnert


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Handy Hack????*

hier ein interessanter beitrag zum thema handy per sms oder anruf hacken:

ARD Mediathek: W wie Wissen - Die Sendung vom 07.03.2010 - Sonntag, 07.03.2010 | Das Erste


----------

